# Help!!! Smoking a pork roast in brinkman



## 1golfer (Aug 26, 2007)

Help Can't find a good recipe to smoke a 5lb. pork roast Any ideas


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 26, 2007)

Sprinkle some spices on it and smoke it at about 225 to 250 until it's about 170 degrees if you want to slice it. Rest it for about 20 minutes wrapped in foil and enjoy!


----------



## ajthepoolman (Aug 26, 2007)

On the main site is several articles about smoking the different cuts of pork.  I have a shoulder in a Brinkmann electric right now.  

www.smoking-meat.com look down the left side of the window and you should see articles that can help


----------



## johnd49455 (Aug 26, 2007)

Welcome to the *SMF* the best BBQ site on the net glad to have you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






What kind of Pork roast you talkin about? 

Rule of thumb for butts is 170 degrees for slicing, 195 - 205 for pulling. A good finishing sauce for pulling is recommended, by me anyway.


----------

